# surgery on 26th... prayers



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a bundle of nerves as 26th approaches..I hope they can do something for the adhesions and necrosis,so painful..I get painful spasms from adhesions,they just come out of nowhere and feel like someone is tightening a rope inside me..

So far blood work and tumour markers and MRI are good so looks like surgery is a "go".


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for a successful outcome for you Michelle.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more good thoughts and prayers for you Michelle, do you have to go out of town again like before, and Al taking the pups?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paws crossed and prayers being said! Michelle, I hope this provides relief for you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, you have been through so much. I'll be sending positive thoughts and prayers out for you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying and sending positive energy your way. Get well soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Sending more good thoughts and prayers for you Michelle, do you have to go out of town again like before, and Al taking the pups?


It's 3.5 hours away so we're leaving the night before and taking fluffers...can't recover without fluffers.. We stay at La Quinta nearby,they allow dogs :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck with your surgery--thinking about you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought I had replied to this - good luck. My mother had adhesions and they were incredibly painful. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You've been through enough already, Michelle. I'm really praying the surgery is successful and frees you from the pain. :smootch:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, like Sue said ... you have been through so much already.

I pray that this time the surgery will help heal you completely.

I will be thinking about you. I am glad some of fluffs will be with you. For sure, these angels can be such a comfort and they can help you recover. 

My heart is with you, Michelle. Sending you lots of hugs and love.:heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, I'll be so glad when all the surgeries are over.. It'll be tough not being at the shelter for a while but I can get piccies put in the newspaper, of adoptees, at least


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> Thanks, I'll be so glad when all the surgeries are over.. It'll be tough not being at the shelter for a while but I can get piccies put in the newspaper, of adoptees, at least


Prayers for you that the surgery will be a success and the very last one that you ever have to have...EVER!!!!
And of course, You are thinking about others instead of yourself and what you will be missing out on while you are down and ways that you can still help :heart: 
You are such an inspiration...:wub:

Big hugs and Pooh kisses and lots of Prayers for You!
So glad that the puppers are going to care for you :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sending you much love & sending up not a few prayers for you! You are one tough cookie & you can do this! Hopefully all will be well soon. Also, thinking of Al as he plods along & hopeful it will be worth it all in the end. You two are good for each other.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> It's 3.5 hours away so we're leaving the night before and taking fluffers...can't recover without fluffers.. We stay at La Quinta nearby,they allow dogs :wub:


Good to hear, yes they are your little nurses :thumbsup: Still sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Went to the shelter for 3 hours today to help, then loved on little Jack, the Maltese mix...poor guy his adoption didn't work out, the other dog didn't like him.. I love that little guy ,the cocker spaniel Gidget... what a wiggle butt and sweet shy Annie, the boxer dalmatian mix...she's so sweet OMG..:wub::wub::wub:

We're leaving a little early so we can get settled in the hotel and take the fluff nuggets for an evening walk..won't be doing much walking after surgery..
It's nice to take them with us so I can snuggle them before I go in:wub:..and afterwards on the way home..:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle this breaks my heart that you have to go through yet another surgery.

I will be praying for you, take your little prayer cross with you:wub: when you hold it will remind you of how 
many are praying for you and how God is listening. Hugs to you and to Al


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It sucks but it's made so much easier knowing Al, the fluffs and my SM family is there..:wub:
Each surgery gets me closer to getting healthier.. and I have so much to do..:dancing banana: busy,busy,busy..
:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Will be thinking of you Michelle, hang tough!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:innocent: you have my prayers!:innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're leaving for Indy now. Got all the fluff nuggets with us so I'll be in good hands and paws.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

take care Michelle, I'll be thinking of you and sending good vibes and prayers your way. I'll check in tomorrow evening to see how you are doing. XOXO from Jodi too.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Prayers for a safe trip
Big hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you tonight Michelle :wub: I'll be praying for you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is already the 26th here & I am thinking about you! All the best wishes!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying and I lit rows of candles for you, Michele. 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you today Michelle and sending prayers for a successful procedure.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Best of luck, soon you will be back with all the fluffs. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers for you today Michelle.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Prayers for a successful surgery 
Big "gentle" hugs ❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, you are in my thoughts and prayers this morning.

Sending you love and healing hugs.:heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks. In in surgery intake. Stomach growling. Hungry. I need a cookie. ��


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just logged in, just finished prayer. Hugs to you Michelle and Al


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of you and Al and the puppers ❤
Praying everything is going good❤


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub::wub:Just left hospital. Ate a graham cracker. Resting at hotel. Will go home tomorrow. Doc Al and my fluffy nurses will take care of me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nurse Amber on my leg and Bitdy next to her. In in goid paws.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Checkin in and happy to see this great picture and hear that all went well. Take care and let them make you All better!!! 
Such sweet nurses ❤❤❤


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awe, so glad it went so well. What great care givers you have. As much as you try to keep it from them, they know when something is wrong.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, great picture, your little nurses will take very good care of mommy:wub: have a safe trip home:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All the fluffs are cuddled up to me. They know mommy has owies. Love those sweet babies.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Get some rest and have the babies give gentle kisses!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh it's great to see you are in and out of the hospital already, take care..hugs to you and your nurses. Feel better soon!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good to hear all went well! Now on to a full recovery!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon. Your nurses will help. Hugs.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*:innocent:Thank the Lord *it all went well! Doggies make great nurses, I know because Baby was my Hubbies nurse after his surgery.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Heading home today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Take it easy when you get there - don't try and do too much. I know you will want to help out at the shelter, but rest first. You don't want to hinder your recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Safe travels, Michelle once you get home REST:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's hard to stay still and behave. Lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wish I lived close I'd make sure you rest:innocent: lol
Seriously don't over do ok


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

At home taking it easy now..already bored.. LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Bored? well you got us, how can you be bored ?? LOL take care and REST, hum, sing some songs to the pups. : ) Glad you are home and on the mend now. XOXOX from Jodi too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just snuggles with the babies - never gets boring.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad to hear you are home and resting, time to catch up on TV and books!  and snuggles too, of course!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Just snuggles with the babies - never gets boring.


I've been pulling couch time with the fluffers,that helps a lot..:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls are at the vet getting dental done. They did full panel blood work and heartworm check. So far so good.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck little ones.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> Girls are at the vet getting dental done. They did full panel blood work and heartworm check. So far so good.


Prayers and well wishes for the girls ...and peace to you (I know you have been worried...Big hugs) :wub:
It will be over soon...then fresh pearly white smoochers :chili:


----------

